# When will we accept WOLVES are here?



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I mean Beaver is pretty far from WY and ID as far as I am concerned don't think she was just cutting through.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=32915140&ni...-in-beaver-county&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Who doesn't accept that there are wolves here? This is not the first confirmed wolf sighting in Utah. We've known this for years. 

These dudes are honest fellers. I have asked myself a few times since reading this article earlier if I would have called it in to the authorities the same way they did. I don't have an answer yet.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Who doesn't accept that there are wolves here? This is not the first confirmed wolf sighting in Utah. We've known this for years.
> 
> These dudes are honest fellers. I have asked myself a few times since reading this article earlier if I would have called it in to the authorities the same way they did. I don't have an answer yet.


I wonder if they would've called it in if it didn't have a neck collar around it?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a large coyote to me. ;-)




.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Who doesn't accept that there are wolves here? This is not the first confirmed wolf sighting in Utah. We've known this for years.
> 
> These dudes are honest fellers. I have asked myself a few times since reading this article earlier if I would have called it in to the authorities the same way they did. I don't have an answer yet.


I guess its all in how you read the article, this is directly from the article, feels like the DWR is still calling this a loner, 
"The Utah Division of Wildlife Resources said reports of wolf sightings are on the rise in Utah, but biologists have so far been unable to confirm if there are any breeding pairs or an actual pack." Because we haven't confirmed it sounds to me like they are not here, until I have photo's of 2 wolves going at it on my trail cam, they are all loners and just passing through.

I am with you on the call in even with the collar, I would have thought about option B. Wish the article would have said if they are getting sighted for shooting the wolf or what action was taken from the DWR.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CROC said:


> I guess its all in how you read the article, this is directly from the article, feels like the DWR is still calling this a loner,
> "The Utah Division of Wildlife Resources said reports of wolf sightings are on the rise in Utah, but biologists have so far been unable to confirm if there are any breeding pairs or an actual pack." Because we haven't confirmed it sounds to me like they are not here, until I have photo's of 2 wolves going at it on my trail cam, they are all loners and just passing through.
> 
> ............................................................



Hey, need some help posting those trail cam pictures?

.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I will accept that there are wolves in Utah when I am removing the lid of my smoker to check how my wolf jerky is doing... :mrgreen:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The UDWR hoped there wouldn't be verified wolves in Utah because the Feds will step in for the management. Of course they knew there were wolves here, but they didn't have physical proof until this one (outside the Northern management area which had confirmed wolves there a decade ago). I'd guess it won't be the UDWR who writes the ticket, but it would be the Fish and Wildlife Service.....

The UDWR doesn't have the final say for wildlife management issues in our State, even though there are many who would have us believe otherwise.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I know this won't go over well with some of you but I like wolves. I think they have a place in the west. I love to see them in the wild. I love to hear their calls at night. I want to hunt them again sometime. They have a place in our outdoors. Don't get me wrong, I want them managed but I think there's a nitch for them too.
I'm no biologist. It's just my opinion and I can understand if you disagree.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I know this won't go over well with some of you but I like wolves. I think they have a place in the west. I love to see them in the wild. I love to hear their calls at night. I want to hunt them again sometime. They have a place in our outdoors. Don't get me wrong, I want them managed but I think there's a nitch for them too.
> I'm no biologist. It's just my opinion and I can understand if you disagree.


yep

See one while hunting bison this year.

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wolves may be cool, but if they get going you can say good-by to your deer and elk herds.
They are outstanding hunters, and have NO natural predators to keep them in check.
There is no such thing as "a few wolves". 
Don't even want to get into what they will do to the cattle and sheep in the area.

Just saying...........


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

2full said:


> Wolves may be cool, but if they get going you can say good-by to your deer and elk herds. This can be true. I watched two of my favorite Idaho elk areas go to pot after the wolves were introduced. Was it he wolves fault? I think it was but I'm not sure.
> They are outstanding hunters, and have NO natural predators to keep them in check.
> There is no such thing as "a few wolves".
> Don't even want to get into what they will do the cattle and sheep in the area.
> ...


You're right, wolves are awesome and efficient predators. I've tried many times to call one in. I've had them answer but never saw one come into a call. The only one I killed was an incidental I saw during a moose hunt. So.....I wonder if a registration hunt would be the answer. Give tags out for a small fee to anyone who has a big game licence and when the quota is met, close the wolf season. There are a ton of hunters out during the fall. I can't imagine a few wolves not getting killed every year.
I don't know if it would work. I'll have to look into other states/provinces and see how they do it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Longbow. I'd like to see them around.
I also think that *if *they are managed intelligently, by professional biologists (not activists from either side), we could have them and deer and elk.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> Wolves may be cool, but if they get going you can say good-by to your deer and elk herds.
> They are outstanding hunters, and have NO natural predators to keep them in check.
> There is no such thing as "a few wolves".
> Don't even want to get into what they will do to the cattle and sheep in the area.
> ...


Wyoming livestock producers turned in 41 cows and sheep that were killed by wolves in 2013. They were paid fair market value for the animals by the Game & Fish.

.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Wolves were exterminated from the state once, so there is little doubt in my mind that their numbers could be held down, or even brought to zero if that's what the powers that be want.

I don't think wolves are a large scale threat to man or beast, though there would be some degree of risk of wolf attack to any individual elk, deer, rabbit, human, whatever.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Wolves were exterminated from the state once, so there is little doubt in my mind that their numbers could be held down, or even brought to zero if that's what the powers that be want.
> 
> I don't think wolves are a large scale threat to man or beast, though there would be some degree of risk of wolf attack to any individual elk, deer, rabbit, human, whatever.


They were eliminated by poison we cant use any more. You will have just as much effect keeping their numbers down as you do keeping coyote numbers down.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wolves are great hunters YES!!! They will kill Elk, and Deer. As I remember, the DWR had the same idea to eradicate the Elk population on the Wasatch, and Wasatch West with an unlimited number of Cow permits this year. Yes, there are Wolves in Utah. Just didn't think they had a chair on a committee. -O,-:-x


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

The DWR has known there are wolves here for a long time. The longer they keep their mouth shut the longer they will not be protected. Smart thinking in my opinion. Wolves kill for fun, coyotes kill to eat.
In my opinion if you pay for a wolf tag you're throwing your money away. S.S.S. (Shoot, Shovel, Shut UP)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Wolves are great hunters YES!!! They will kill Elk, and Deer. As I remember, the DWR had the same idea to eradicate the Elk population on the Wasatch, and Wasatch West with an unlimited number of Cow permits this year. Yes, there are Wolves in Utah. Just didn't think they had a chair on a committee. -O,-:-x


Now seriously. Why do you think the DWR wanted to "eradicate" the elk? From a biological standpoint, I don't buy it.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Wolves are great hunters YES!!! They will kill Elk, and Deer. As I remember, the DWR had the same idea to eradicate the Elk population on the Wasatch, and Wasatch West with an unlimited number of Cow permits this year. Yes, there are Wolves in Utah. Just didn't think they had a chair on a committee. -O,-:-x


This is the second dumbest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

What if this thread started with "when will we accept that AIDS is here"?
Would posts say things like: why don't we just allow AIDS to proliferate?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, McFly, Hello, Hello McFly. Dumb huh? To each there own I guess. Let me ask you this.......Are you a person that thinks for themselves, and voices there own opinion? Do you believe what your being told, or do you actually investigate for yourself? 

The deer population is lower now than it was in the 80s. We've had two years of a 'bad winter' sense then. Now you tell me why is the deer population lower now? 

The Elk population is better now though! IMO if the State continues to sale an 'unlimited ' number of Cow Elk tags, they will soon dwindle as the Deer have.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw one in the La Sal's 2 years ago.

Now McFly, I call BS on the Taxidermist statement being the "second" dumbest thing you've heard all day...tell me where you've heard anything dumber than that?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I saw one in the La Sal's 2 years ago.
> 
> Now McFly, I call BS on the Taxidermist statement being the "second" dumbest thing you've heard all day...tell me where you've heard anything dumber than that?


It came from my 3 year old. But he's 3.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The Utah board of big game control was originally called the board of elk control. It's mission was to elininate elk that were compeating with cattle for graze.


----------

